# Anyone ever had a Toyota celica VVTi or VVTLi T sport?



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Im changing my car and Im thinking about buying a Toyota celica VVTLi T sport and would like to hear from anyones that owned one and what they thought of it. Also from anyone that had the VVTi premium and style model.

From anything from running cost to fuel costs give me your views.

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

had the supercharge corolla mate

solid cars cost a fortune to run though that did

insurance was pretty good along with servicing though i never use main dealer only had it 10months though nothing really happened in that length of time


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Have just checked insurance and the VVTLi T sport 190bhp is no more than my mitsubishi outlander that is 56plate and was looking at a 04 VVTLI T sport


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Never owned one have bought a couple (i'm a trader), great drive, great fun, sell well and hold their price pretty well. Read some car review sites for any other info, there have been many independent reviews.


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

I had a 140 on a 51 plate mate, I loved it although my only criticism is lack of traction control, a fair amount of horse power in a light front wheel drive car meant it was lively in anything but the bone dry!!

As long as you pick a good one with a good history it should be fairly reliable too, I had mine for 3 years and the only problem I had was a dicky alarm caused by a mis-aligned window (replaced after a smack-head robbed it for my iPod), the window was replaced but because they are rimless doors they have to be put back in millimetre perfect as the alarms are uber sensitive.

I'm sure the insurance was reasonable too, I was 20 when I got mine with more than my share of police stars of my license and I wasn't paying over the odds.

As for MPG, I think the max I use to get to work (about 17 miles driving sensible) was about 33'ish, although its drops severely when you get heavy footed being a VVT car it runs on half pipes until you open it up!!

All in all mate, a very good motor and if I didn't have a young son and one of the way (and worked I bit closer) I'd wouldnt think twice about getting another!

A pal had a 190 T-Sport too and he raved about it!!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah have been looking looked at Mazda RX8 was slated for high fuel and high oil use. Looked at Hyundai coupe didnt get that great write up but you seem to get alot for your money. Im just really draw to the Toyota celica maybe cause its been around for so long was a big car from my childhood.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Have a look at a mid 90's Honda Crx. 160bhp VVTI.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats too old mate oldest I want to go really is 2004 2005


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

There must be a couple of the birds on this site that has owned one at some point! :laugh::laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

LMAO very funny mate bet you drive a new mini dont you


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Rottee said:


> LMAO very funny mate bet you drive a new mini dont you


Nope, this is what I drive:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

LMAO Fairplay nice pink colour


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine is a LOT pinker than that one, it also has a leather ra-ra skirt all the way round.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone else had a toyota celica


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

had a hyundai coupe 52 plate which you mentioned was great car, put sports exhaust on it alloys sat nav stereo pull out 7"screen induction kit(now that made a hell of a difference to power and mileage,like when you turned the key you never lost 15 miles lol)part ex'd it for a 1.308 suzuki swift 1.3 which after 6 month part ex'd for a suzuki swift sport 1.6 vvt(again is reasonable on mileage considering it is nippy),traction is awesome will stick to any corner putting the foot down is not bad until you do it too often then mileage goes down worst is 33.3 in snow , awful weater best was 46.5 doing 450 miles to south wales on b roads can't fault it


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

my friend had a red VVTi, i think he quite liked it although he got bored of it pretty quickly, think it was something like 140bhp? But didn't feel that quick cos of the weight he said. Sold it not long ago for a clio 172


----------

